

Live stream of Light Table in the Node.js Knockout - ibdthor
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ibdknox

======
mattdeboard
God I'm sorry but Ustream is the WORST. Must they really strobe "USTREAM
PRODUCER" on the screen constantly?

------
biscarch
This is cool. Does anyone know anywhere else that "in-development" videos can
be found? It would be interesting to see how other developers function in
their environments.

~~~
flexd
David from Wolfire (that makes Overgrowth) has some cool videos like this one.
<http://www.twitch.tv/wolfiredavid/b/314259048>

<http://www.wolfire.com/overgrowth>

------
makmanalp
Wasn't part of the point of light table that you can embed things inside the
editor from your running program?

------
jcarden
This is awesome! I can't wait to watch.

